# Weather Windows and Big Galveston Flounder



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

www.galvestonfloundergigging.com
www.fishinggalvestontx.com

Big Girls are moving here in Galveston. Weather conditions are keeping us at the docks many nights, but when we are able to get out or just that dang stubborn to not give in - Big Flounder are being gigged. The last cool front really got things going along with the rain fall that pushed allot of flounder out of the back lakes and marshes where we had been catching them on rod n reel. We have a few open dates available and the limit will be back to 5 on the 15th of December.
409-739-8526


----------

